# Thirteen Cubers, One Scramble



## Noahaha (May 19, 2014)

It's been a long time coming, but here is the sequel to Twelve Cubers, One Scramble:









> 13 fast 3x3 solvers do example solves on the same scramble. Every CFOP solver solves the cross on D.
> 
> Scramble: L2 B' L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B' U' R' D' B2 L2 U' B U2
> 
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## moralsh (May 19, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait for the Brestconstructions and for the 14 cubers, 1 scramble


----------



## EMI (May 19, 2014)

Feliks:
y2 F2 L F U R2 D' R'
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
R' U' R U' R' U R
U L' U L U L' U' L
U' L U2 L' y' U L' U' L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
57 moves stm

Alex:
y z U' R u' U2 L' U' L U F'
U' r U r R
U R r2 U' R
r U r' U r U' R'
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F
U' M' U M U M U2 M' U'
44 stm

Mats:
y R2 F R D L2 F' D2 U
L' U' L d' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' d R' U' R
U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'
65 stm

Michał:
y R2 F R D L2 F' D2
y' U R' U' R2 U R'
y' U R U' R' y' U L' U' L
R' U R U2 R' U R
y' R' F R' F' R2
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2
57 stm

Conny:
y R2 F R D L2 F' D2
d R U' R' U' F U' F'
U' R U2 R2 U' R
U R U' R2 F R F'
d L' U2 L U' L' U L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2
56 stm

Rowe:
L U' y L2 U' D R' D' R'
y R' U R L U L'
U R U' R' U2
y' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
r' U2 R U R' U r
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
56 stm

Anthony:
y R2 F R y' U L2 D' L'
U2 L' U L R U R'
y' L' U2 L U2 R U R'
U L' U' L U L' U L
U2 L U2 L' U2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
48 stm

Collin:
U' L' R2 F D L2
y' R U' R' U' L U L'
U' R U R' F U F'
R' U2 R
U2 R U' R' U F' U' F
R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'
58 stm

Antoine: misscrambled?
Edit: thx Brady
Misscramble was: D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B' U' R' D' B2 L2 U' B U2

y2 R' D F R2 U L2
U2 L' U L y' U' R U' R'
L U L' U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U L R' U R
U y' R U R' F R' F' R
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U
53 stm

Drew:
y L2 F' D' R2 F R' u'
R U' R' L U2 L'
U' R' U' R
U F U F' U' L' U L
R U2 R' U R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2
47 stm

Jay (basically same as Conny)
y R2 F R D L2 F' D2
y' U R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
y U' R U2 R2 U' R
U R U' R2 F R F'
y U R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
58 stm

Justin:
y2 R' F D R2 U L2 y' U R U R
U R U' R' U y' L' U L
U2 R U R'
y D R' U' R U R' U' R D'
y R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2
71 stm

Phil:
x2 y B' L U F' D' R D'
L U2 L2 R U R
U' L U' L2 U L' U L' U' L' U' L'
R U2 R'
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U
52 stm


----------



## rybaby (May 19, 2014)

I like these videos; they really help me get a glimpse into the thought processes of top cubers. Some pretty awesome solves in there (Anthony's was really cool). Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 19, 2014)

Wow Alex used a lot less moves than the others o_o Awesome video!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 20, 2014)

EMI said:


> Antoine:
> misscrambled?



D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R F' U' L' D' F2 R2 U' F U2 (17f*) 

R' D F R2 U L2
U2 L' U L y' U' R U' R'
L U L' U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U L R' U R
U y' R U R' F R' F' R
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U
53 stm


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R F' U' L' D' F2 R2 U' F U2 (17f*)
> 
> R' D F R2 U L2
> U2 L' U L y' U' R U' R'
> ...



Dang, that's weird. I swear I tried the scramble multiple times and did the same solution on it every time.

edit: Upon further examination, it appears I mis-read Noah's message with the scramble. I just did the last two lines:
-The scramble is: L2 B' L2 B' 
*D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B' U' R' 
D' B2 L2 U' B U2*


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Dang, that's weird. I swear I tried the scramble multiple times and did the same solution on it every time.
> 
> edit: Upon further examination, it appears I mis-read Noah's message with the scramble. I just did the last two lines:
> -The scramble is: L2 B' L2 B'
> ...




I feel dumb for not catching that. I think I looked at the white stickers and thought they looked like they were in the right places, forgetting that you were doing orange.

Oh well.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 20, 2014)

44 moves... nice Alex.


----------



## GuRoux (May 20, 2014)

for alex's second pair on the first block, why not F2 R' F


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 20, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 20, 2014)

I love this. The last video was amazing, and this one was even better.


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

Really liked drew's solution. I would have inserted the last pair differently for edge control though, probably like R U' R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'. 

I also found it amusing, Jay and Cornelius had the same solution.


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2014)

My solution was so nub. Basically what conny did with more rotations xD

Awesome video Noah! Thanks for including me


----------



## szalejot (May 20, 2014)

Very nice video to watch.
I would like see the same, but for BLD


----------



## rowehessler (May 20, 2014)

this was fun


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2014)

dat Roux L6E


----------



## DeeDubb (May 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> dat Roux L6E



He's awesome at setting those up... I always miss my cancels and I'm terrible at forcing skips.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 20, 2014)

Noah, did you pick a hard scramble on purpose or is that just a coincidence? I think that it makes it pretty interesting


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Noah, did you pick a hard scramble on purpose or is that just a coincidence? I think that it makes it pretty interesting


I asked him, he told me they were completely random.


----------



## CDcuber (May 21, 2014)

Is roux that move efficient?


----------



## GuRoux (May 21, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> Is roux that move efficient?



roux is usually around 48 moves with no rotations at the top level and cfop 55.


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2014)

szalejot said:


> Very nice video to watch.
> I would like see the same, but for BLD



I've been thinking about other versions to do in case the original idea gets stale. If anyone has other suggestions, I'm happy to listen to them.




Julian said:


> DavidCip86 said:
> 
> 
> > Noah, did you pick a hard scramble on purpose or is that just a coincidence? I think that it makes it pretty interesting
> ...



Yeah, it was just the first scramble that showed up on screen. I never even thought about the fact that an easy scramble would make the solutions too similar.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 21, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I've been thinking about other versions to do in case the original idea gets stale. If anyone has other suggestions, I'm happy to listen to them.



Maybe you could get people who are great at their methods to do solves of the same scramble. So, Feliks doing CFOP, Alex doing Roux, Phil doing ZZ, whoever is rocking Petrus these (maybe Matt DiPalma?), yourself or another great 3BLD solver showing 3-cycle and describing their memo, etc...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Maybe you could get people who are great at their methods to do solves of the same scramble. So, Feliks doing CFOP, Alex doing Roux, Phil doing ZZ, whoever is rocking Petrus these (maybe Matt DiPalma?), yourself or another great 3BLD solver showing 3-cycle and describing their memo, etc...



This sounds like an amazing idea. 
I think "One scramble xx solvers 4x4x4 version" would be neat.

Also example solves from the best of the best will never get old for someone like me. Just saying.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> This sounds like an amazing idea.
> I think "One scramble xx solvers 4x4x4 version" would be neat.
> 
> Also example solves from the best of the best will never get old for someone like me. Just saying.


I second the 4x4, i love watching example solves, especially from fast people.


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I second the 4x4, i love watching example solves, especially from fast people.



The problem with 4x4 is that the scramble would lose relevance very quickly. It would pretty much just be example solves from different people.


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> The problem with 4x4 is that the scramble would lose relevance very quickly. It would pretty much just be example solves from different people.



So pretty much the exact same as this? Post-cross the solves are different (apart from Jay+Conny)
And Alex uses Roux so his solve is completely different and the scramble listed is irrelevant.

Don't get me wrong, this series is a great idea, but the argument against 4x4 could be applied to 3x3 too. 2x2 however (which Jay, Cameron and Chris already did) was reasonably interesting because they one look every solve so the scramble is extremely important, and they did the same solution many times.

I think the fact it was a difficult white scramble is a good thing, shows tricks on how to make nice crosses on bad scrambles. On an easy scramble, slower solvers would often have similar solutions.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 21, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I've been thinking about other versions to do in case the original idea gets stale. If anyone has other suggestions, I'm happy to listen to them.



What about get a bunch of color neutral solvers and have them solve the same scramble? So you can see what color people choose. And I think 4x4 would still be cool, even if the solutions were a lot different.


----------

